

Beautiful Web UI libraries - nreece
http://woork.blogspot.com/2009/01/10-beautiful-web-ui-libraries.html

======
code_devil
Has anyone used these Web UI Frameworks on top of the Web Dev frameworks like
Ruby/Rails or Django etc ? How ? Links ?

Thanks.

~~~
teej
I've used YUI (just the Rich Text Editor) with Rails. There's nothing to it
but a javascript includes and a quick function call.

Customization requires some tricky config - something I didn't find
straightforward or easy - but in the end it served my need and did the job.

------
rando
They need to take the worthless "Write a java app, we'll output in ajax for
you!" ones of the list. They're the wrong way to solve the problem. The web
isn't a desktop app, you'll never get anywhere trying to treat it like one.

------
waratuman
I really don't like the idea of running java in the browser like IT Toolkit
does.

~~~
teej
I feel like many of the uses of "RIA" technologies (Java, Flex/Flash,
Silverlight) are superfluous bling. Hell, a Flex app is all ActionScript
anyway, why bother moving from one ECMAscript implementation to another when
the one works fine natively in the browser, and the other requires a client
download?

------
huhtenberg
Does anyone use MochaUI in production ? It looks very interesting.

------
eli_s
It really bugs me that extjs is never on these types of lists. It blows the
competition out of the water!

~~~
chime
You're absolutely right! I was looking for an editable grid in all of these
kits and the best one was in extjs:
<http://extjs.com/deploy/dev/examples/grid/edit-grid.html>

The only other decent grid editor I know is:
<http://trirand.com/jqgrid/jqgrid.html>

Also missing from this list is the <http://ui.jquery.com/>

